# 首ったけ



## narumaru

こんにちは、ブラジル・ポルトガル語を勉強しようとしています。

ポルトガル語で、「俺は、お前に首ったけだ。」というのをなんというのでしょうか？

英語で言うところの、I am head over heels.の様にできることなら、慣用句を使ってネイテブポイ表現をしたいです。 （Te amoという表現は知っています。）

教えていただけますか、よろしくお願い致します。


----------



## EDSM

narumaru said:


> ポルトガル語で、「俺は、お前に首ったけだ。」というのをなんというのでしょうか？


僕の試み： _Estou perdidamente apaixonado por você._


----------



## narumaru

Edsm様、丁寧な御回答ありがとうございます。　このセリフを言ったら彼女をとっても喜ばせる事ができました。


----------



## Aoyama

> _estou perdidamente apaixonado por você._


だけど、"お前"の場合なら（あなたじゃなかったら）　？


----------



## EDSM

Aoyama said:


> だけど、"お前"の場合なら（あなたじゃなかったら）　？


I am not sure if I understand what you are asking, my japanese is so bad... But here are my two cents

If you are a man:estou perdidamente apaixonado por ela (=she)
estou perdidamente apaixonado por alguém (=someone)
estou perdidamente apaixonado pela _Vivian_ (woman name)
​If you are a woman:estou perdidamente apaixonada por ele (=he)
estou perdidamente apaixonada por alguém (=someone)
estou perdidamente apaixonada pelo _Michael_ (man name)​


----------



## lrosa

お前 (as opposed to あなた) is a very informal/blunt/impolite way of saying "you" in Japanese. So I think Aoyama was asking for the informal version of "you" in Portuguese. I think I heard, though, that _"você" _can be used in informal speech in Brazil - is that true?


----------



## Aoyama

My knowledge of Portuguese is "virtual", but I would have though that _você _would mean something like "vous" in French (or "usted" in Spanish), that is a polite "you".
お前 is like "tu" in French, more informal in Japanese than きみ(君). In fact, in that context, (the original Japanese sentence), きみ would be better (俺は、きみに首ったけだ。)


----------



## EDSM

lrosa said:


> お前 (as opposed to あなた) is a very informal/blunt/impolite way of saying "you" in Japanese. So I think Aoyama was asking for the informal version of "you" in Portuguese. I think I heard, though, that "você" can be used in informal speech in Brazil - is that true?


Thank you, and yes, it is true. 'Você' is the informal version of 'you' in Brazilian Portuguese.



Aoyama said:


> My knowledge of Portuguese is "virtual", but I would have though that você would mean something like "vous" in French (or "usted" in Spanish), that is a polite "you".
> お前 is like "tu" in French, more informal in Japanese than きみ(君). In fact, in that context, (the original Japanese sentence), きみ would be better (俺は、きみに首ったけだ。)


You are not wrong. In Portugal, 'você' is formal and 'tú' is informal. There are "3 ways" to say 'you' in portuguese.
Tú (informal, widely used in Portugal and used only in a few Brazilian states)
Você (formal in Portugal and informal in Brazil)
Senhor/Senhora (quite formal)

Anyway, in Brazilian Portuguese, 'você' sounds more natural in this context supplied by *narumaru*.


----------



## Aoyama

> 'você' is formal and 'tú' is informal. There are "3 ways" to say 'you' in portuguese.
> Tú (informal, widely used in Portugal and used only in a few Brazilian states)
> Você (formal in Portugal and informal in Brazil)


Ok, we learn things ...


----------



## narumaru

皆様、色々と教えていただきありがとうございます。

ところで、Irosa様のご指摘の件ですが、



lrosa said:


> お前 (as opposed to あなた) is a very informal/blunt/impolite way of saying "you" in Japanese. So I think Aoyama was asking for the informal version of "you" in Portuguese. I think I heard, though, that _"você" _can be used in informal speech in Brazil - is that true?



おっしゃる通り、普通は決して、「お前」等と失礼で、他人様に向けて言えません。

しかし「俺はお前に首ったけだ。」等と、恋人に言う場合は、「お前」 は、informal/blunt/impolite というよりも、むしろ親しみを込めた表現、心の境界線を無くした表現になります。

これが、もしも「俺は、きみに首ったけだ。」だと、多少他人行儀の感が残ります。

ご参考までに

また、EDSM様には、重ね重ね、ポルトガル語を教えていただきありがとうございます。


----------



## lrosa

narumaru said:


> 「俺はお前に首ったけだ。」等と、恋人に言う場合は、「お前」 は、informal/blunt/impolite というよりも、むしろ親しみを込めた表現、心の境界線を無くした表現になります。
> 
> これが、もしも「俺は、きみに首ったけだ。」だと、多少他人行儀の感が残ります。



そういうニュアンスは英語でもポルトガル語でも相手を呼ぶ言葉の選択だけで表現できないので、口調とか後の言葉で表現する必要があるでしょう。それでedsmさんの提案はきっといいでしょう。

日本語のニュアンスを教えてくれてありがとうございます。


----------



## narumaru

lrosa said:


> そういうニュアンスは英語でもポルトガル語でも相手を呼ぶ言葉の選択だけで表現できないので、口調とか後の言葉で表現する必要があるでしょう。それでedsmさんの提案はきっといいでしょう。
> 
> 日本語のニュアンスを教えてくれてありがとうございます。



おっしゃる通り、外国語に翻訳する時は言葉だけを置き換えていたのでは、訳になりませんね。　色々と文化的な面も考慮しないといけませんしね。　

こちらこそお世話になりました。　これからもよろしくお願い致します。


----------



## uchi.m

こんにちは


narumaru said:


> しかし「俺はお前に首ったけだ。」等と、恋人に言う場合は、「お前」 は、informal/blunt/impolite というよりも、むしろ親しみを込めた表現、心の境界線を無くした表現になります。


遅く回答して済みません

ポルトガル語ではナルマルさんの説明して挙げた「親しいお前」はいろいろな言葉を使って通じられますが。例として「meu amor」や「minha linda」や「minha querida」などを使って表現できます。


----------



## almostfreebird

メリーに首ったけ is the Japanese title of There's Something About Mary


----------

